# Stabilizer balance - front weight, back weight



## Kade (Jan 11, 2011)

The thread your looking for is on ALC http://www.archerylive.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=3893&pid=28894&st=0&#entry28894

But really you can ignore the percentages and calculations. What your really looking to do is to move your side rod in the appropriate direction by what your seeing in your hold. Also when to add and subtract weight with both bars by using what your seeing and feeling. 

No calculation is going to get your amount of weight right. It's different for everyone. You kind of have to find your starting point with front weight and then go from there. A lot of people will say it's 1-2 ratio. But in my experience over the past couple years talking to people, helping people, and setting my own up. That ratio only seems to be correct really for people that shoot a lot of front weight, older shooters that don't like weight or can't use it, ladies as they require different things then a guy, and people that are still playing or just starting out with the new wave of balance or that really have no clue and are just doing the 1-2 ratio because that's what they read or heard.

In my experience it seems that the ratio is closer to the 1-4 1-6 ratio, for MOST people. If you have say 4oz on your front bar I don't know many people that have less then 12oz on the side rod. I am just really starting to bust the rust back off after my little break after field season so I have taken an oz off my front bar. But I am still running 3 on the front and 17/18 on the back. 

The rod lengths will slightly alter the ratio though. When I shoot a 33-36" bar with a 12" side bar I stay in the 1-5/6 ratio. But if I push my side rod farther away from the riser I have to take weight off. If I go to a 10" back bar my needed weight jumps up to 20oz or so. If I go to a shorter front bar 28-30" my weight needed to give me the same sight picture also goes up which throws the ratio off. I know when I played with a 28" bar last year I needed about 8/9 oz to give me the same hold. With a 30" bar I was in the 6oz range. The back weight stayed about the same. 

So really you need to figure out what you need on the front first. Then go from there with the back and the angle of the side bar.


----------



## SEC (Jul 13, 2007)

Thank you very much...yes this is the thread.

I agree Kade, all of the calcs change with each individual, stab lengths, etc...but it was a good write up and a good starting point. I am kind of starting over again after a few med issues and am buying a new bow, stabs, etc...and want the most info possible prior to testing and purchasing.

Thank you again!!


----------



## airbourn (May 21, 2008)

How do you decide on your length of your stab and how the length plays in? I'm guessing the weight is for ballance.


----------



## SEC (Jul 13, 2007)

airbourn said:


> How do you decide on your length of your stab and how the length plays in? I'm guessing the weight is for ballance.


IMHO - For indoor spots I shot a 33" front stab...since there are no weather conditions to contend with the longer the better, within reason.
For outdoor field shooting, 600 rounds, and FITA, I shot a 28" - 30". This was due to the wind variable.
As a rule of thumb, the longer the stabilizer the less weight that is needed at the end of the stab. IE. I shot 4 ounces on the front of my 33", but 6-7 ounces on the front of my 28".

As a wind example: I shot in a 600 round about three years ago with 30-35 mph winds. My 30" stab (and everyone elses) was getting blown everywhere. I switched to my 12" 14 oz b-stinger and kicked butt.


----------



## Kade (Jan 11, 2011)

Its all about what you like or prefer really. I have tried shorter bars and long as they come. I am happier with a longer rod then a shorter rod. Other then the fact that I have to use more weight with a shorter rod I do not like short rods if I am not hunting. The shorter rods, when I say shorter I am referring to rods in the 24-30" range. They hold fine for me, but they require more weight up front and I do not like the fact that I can't rest the bow on the ground. In the past until actually playing with weight became popular, you could not really adjust the weight therefore to give me the same hold you had to go to a longer rod.


----------



## leo Malkin (Aug 6, 2012)

I have just gotten my b stinger competitors with 1 24" and 2 15" one each for to bows a Martin hawk and scepter 5. I ended up putting the 24" and a 15"on the back waiting on a enhancer and two packs weights. For the moment I stripped all external weight off the bars. Tommorrow i will probably add 2 oz to the back and maybe one the front to sub for the enhancer. how compensate for the sight witch adds front weight? I am trying to keep my bows as light a possible and get that just lines up on the X feel.


----------

